# البنك الاهلي التجاري



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (10 فبراير 2006)

هذه الصوره تبين لنا صورة البنك الاهلي التجاري في جده


----------



## great fence (10 فبراير 2006)

صورة جميلة و بناية اجمل
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (10 فبراير 2006)

الدكتور : خالد السلطاني  
معماري وأكاديمي عراقي
مدرسة العمارة ، الاكاديمية الملكية الدانمركية للفنون


عمارة البنك التجاري الوطني في جدة
المكان ، بصفـته مُقَوِّمـاً تصـميمـياً 
صفحات من كتاب (قرن من الزمان، مائة عام من عمارة الحداثة) ​

لقد قدم لنا " غوردن بونشافت " في عمارة بنك جدة هيئة تصميمية متفردة ، انتمت لغتها التصميمية لفكر حداثي أغنى من دون ريب ، الطراز المألوف للابنية المتعددة الطوابق ، ومن السهل الاقتناع باطروحة الناقد الايطالي غبرائيل مازارا G. Mazzara بان " هذا المبنى هو برهان فصيح لامكانية اعادة تنظيم فورمات مباني ناطحات السحاب التي امست اشكالها عادية بشرط .. ان يكون الشخص مؤهلا وذا بصيرة ، ويمتلك الجراءة والشجاعة في تناول المخططات المنسية والتقليدية والمهملة ليجعل منها حدثا تصميمياً .." ؛ وفي حين ترى الناقدة الامريكية المعروفة " ادا لويزا هوكستبل A.L. Huxtable " فيه..." حضوراً لرسمانية جليلة وفخامة هيئاتية لا مفر منهما .." يعتقد " بونشافت " نفسه بان مبنى جدة هو افضل اعماله قاطبةً ، ويقول ".. اذا كان رب العمل راغبا في الحصول على مبنى متميز ، ولم يك في قدرة المعمار اضافة شئ جديد الى رغبة رب العمل ، فان المعمار في هذه الحالة ، لم يقم بواجبه كاملاً .." ويضيف ".. لقد كانت اعمالي كلها في السابق متساوقة مع مجرى واتجهات العمارة الحديثة ، اما هذا المبنى فانه لايمت لاي .. اتجاه ".

http://www.arch.arab-eng.org/forum.php?action=view&id=136&


----------



## id-student (10 فبراير 2006)

سررت بالتعرف على مصمم هالبنايه الرائعه

شكرا اخي على الموضوع


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (12 فبراير 2006)

شكرا اخي الدكتور فيصل على هذه المعلومه


----------



## Mu7ammad (12 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (12 فبراير 2006)

مشكور اخى جميل على هذا الملف الرائع

فعلا جميل جدا


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (12 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## بيكووو (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الصورة ماطلعت معي وعلى العموم شكرا لك .........


----------



## Arch_M (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك م/ جميل ان ومشرفنا العام فيصل الشريف على المعلومات


----------

